# Dora & Candy In The Garden



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Its been lovely and sunny today so spent most of the day sun bathing with the girls.



























































































Thanks for looking x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

is that a chocolate dalmation?? just BEAUTIFUL I want that dog!!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Gopher said:


> is that a chocolate dalmation?? just BEAUTIFUL I want that dog!!


Thanks, she is a liver spotted dalmatian x


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice day indeed and perfect for photo sessions!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi
They are lovely!! I love liver Dalmatians I have a liver girl Saffron and her daughter and her grandson who would have all been liver if they had have been the best in the litter. Do you get people asking when her spots will go black? 

See my Saffy below


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Dazadal said:


> Hi
> They are lovely!! I love liver Dalmatians I have a liver girl Saffron and her daughter and her grandson who would have all been liver if they had have been the best in the litter. Do you get people asking when her spots will go black?
> 
> See my Saffy below


Yes I do, not that long ago someone said to me "she must still be a pup because her spots havent changed colour yet":blink:.

Saffy is lovely!


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

I think that livers have a lovely expression and my first Dalmatian who was my 21st birthday present she was called Beth and had just a very few liver spots. 

Did you know that the winner of BOB and the final cut in the Utility Grooup at Crufts this year was a liver dog? He is called Merlot (Ch Dalmark the Shaded Moon at Nospar JW). I always like to tell people this when I get any comments about Saffys spots. Looks like your two are having some fun in the sunshine?

My old girl Beth below.


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are all lovley pics on here


----------

